# Bowfishing Allatoona or Etowah?



## Wes Warren (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello,
I recently moved back to GA and will be working in Canton. While I don't have a bowfishing setup yet, I wanted to see if anyone bowfishes Allatoona or the Etowah (or anywhere in the vicinity) and is ever looking for an extra set of hands. Would love to join and happy to pay for gas etc. Thanks for letting me know!
Wes


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 15, 2019)

You can text me. I do occasionally but it is bad. Better to go to the tennessee river chain. 770-826-4975


----------

